# strategy and tactics



## marlon (Sep 25, 2006)

What are the strategy and tactics of american kenpo?  Obviously i am not looking for a list of techniques but more of the approach ak uses to defeating an opponent

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 25, 2006)

The basic strategy:
1. establish your base.
2. destabilize your opponents base.

Jeff


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 25, 2006)

3. Use simultaneous offense and defense
4. Strike from angles that are hard to see and defend against
5. Constantly use positions that limit opponent's ability to counter.


----------



## sbreault_2000 (Sep 25, 2006)

6.  If your opponent attacks on a straight line, utilize circular movements to counter.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't get hit...


If you do, hit back harder and with more strickes.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2006)

Cancel heith, width, and depth, with a posture or balance strategy. This is another way of saying bend them over or knock them back. Using obscure zones and attacking the base are but tactics to achieve the cancelations desired.
Sean


----------



## MattJ (Sep 26, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Cancel heith, width, and depth, with a posture or balance strategy. This is another way of saying bend them over or knock them back. Using obscure zones and attacking the base are but tactics to achieve the cancelations desired.
> Sean


 

Excellent post, Sean. Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 26, 2006)

MattJ said:


> Excellent post, Sean. Couldn't have said it any better.


Thank you. I should add that the over all goal is control.
Sean


----------



## marlon (Sep 26, 2006)

Kenpodoc said:


> The basic strategy:
> 1. establish your base.
> 2. destabilize your opponents base.
> 
> Jeff


 
Thanks all of you for these responses.  From the clips i have seen of AK more of the techniques seem to be done from too far away to destabilize an opponent.  What am i missing.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Sep 26, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Cancel heith, width, and depth, with a posture or balance strategy. This is another way of saying bend them over or knock them back. Using obscure zones and attacking the base are but tactics to achieve the cancelations desired.
> Sean


 

This too is the goal of skk what tactics do you use to utilize obscure zones of attack?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 26, 2006)

Initial techniques are done from static positions to learn how to move your body. As one progresses (as with any art) you then move in closer, and specific areas of vulnerability are pinpointed.

Example: Base technique - right punch. Defense technique BLABLA says step back to right neutral bow, inward block between wrist and elbow of your opponent's arm with your right arm.

Later, that same technique might have you dropping in place or stepping in, and instead of blocking a general area, to attack the radial nerve or other vulnerable points on the arm.

Simplicity to complexity - which again through correct practice becomes simplicity.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 26, 2006)

marlon said:


> Thanks all of you for these responses. From the clips i have seen of AK more of the techniques seem to be done from too far away to destabilize an opponent. What am i missing.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


Your absolutly right! Most kenpoists are to far away. I blame boxing and hardstyle influances. If you ain't punching the spine you are too far away.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 26, 2006)

marlon said:


> This too is the goal of skk what tactics do you use to utilize obscure zones of attack?
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


A great tactic is to get in real close. Anything under his nose is an obscure zone provided his posture has not been broken. Another tactic is to simply cover his eyes with your hand while striking with the rest of your weapon arsenal. Get behind him; thats pretty obscure. Don't forget that dirt, Cyan pepper powder, or Mace can open up all kinds of obscure zones. Running a knife or razor blade across the forhead will work and Mr. Pick pointed out that driving a blade into the bridge of his nose will make the eyes water (go figure). I got one! If you know the guy, text or call him on his cell, wait for it to get his attention, and pounce. I could go on all day. 
Sean


----------



## bujuts (Sep 26, 2006)

1. Know why you'd use kenpo on another human, be it hurt, maim, or kill.  You should have this knowledge down before you so much as leave for work in the morning.
2.  Dissect the circumstances.  Choose his end.
3.  Engage the mind - in response to step 2, and because of step 1.
4.  Attack the attack.  Don't try this without step 3.
5.  Take over the skeletal structure.  This is accomplished by step 4.
6.  Take the fight to the necessary conclusion, determined in step 2, using steps 3 through 5.
7.  Return home to your family.  Remind yourself of step 1.

Salute,

Steven Brown
UKF


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 26, 2006)

bujuts said:


> 1. Know why you'd use kenpo on another human, be it hurt, maim, or kill. You should have this knowledge down before you so much as leave for work in the morning.
> 2. Dissect the circumstances. Choose his end.
> 3. Engage the mind - in response to step 2, and because of step 1.
> 4. Attack the attack. Don't try this without step 3.
> ...


I would choose Attack the attack over alternating offensive and defensive motion myself. 
Sean


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 27, 2006)

marlon said:


> Thanks all of you for these responses.  From the clips i have seen of AK more of the techniques seem to be done from too far away to destabilize an opponent.  What am i missing.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


Nothing, alot of crap published in clips or the clips are done as demonstrations.  When done on me, the best guys don't truly hurt me (although it hurts at times) they just take control.  

Jeff


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 27, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> A great tactic is to get in real close. Anything under his nose is an obscure zone provided his posture has not been broken. Another tactic is to simply cover his eyes with your hand while striking with the rest of your weapon arsenal. Get behind him; thats pretty obscure. Don't forget that dirt, Cyan pepper powder, or Mace can open up all kinds of obscure zones. Running a knife or razor blade across the forhead will work and Mr. Pick pointed out that driving a blade into the bridge of his nose will make the eyes water (go figure). I got one! If you know the guy, text or call him on his cell, wait for it to get his attention, and pounce. I could go on all day.
> Sean


I should also mention that backing a person into enviornmental obstacles is also using obscure Zones.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 27, 2006)

Kenpodoc said:


> Nothing, alot of crap published in clips or the clips are done as demonstrations. When done on me, the best guys don't truly hurt me (although it hurts at times) they just take control.
> 
> Jeff


Your right, its a contact art and accidents do happen but if they guy is blasting you in a tech line, its an indication of a lack of principles or a compromise in mental, perceptual, or emotional fitness.
Sean


----------



## bujuts (Sep 28, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> I would choose Attack the attack over alternating offensive and defensive motion myself.
> Sean



I fully agree.  Perhaps it came across wrong, I'm not sure.  But nothing in what I wrote was meant to go "defensive" once the mierda was on the ventilador.

Regardless, I'm certain we're on the same page.  Invade the space.

Salute,

Steven Brown
UKF


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 28, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Your right, its a contact art and accidents do happen but if they guy is blasting you in a tech line, its an indication of a lack of principles or a compromise in mental, perceptual, or emotional fitness.
> Sean


I may not have been clear. I wasn't referring to being blasted on the line.  I find that good Kenpoists take control but not necessarily in a pain mediated way. Because it is not merely dependent on youth, strength and size, Kenpo continues to work as we age and get sneakier. I still believe that the underlying principle is to cause bad postural alignment in your opponent while maintaining dynamic stability in yourself. Bujuts is correct that we invade the space but unless you do something to give yourself superior stability, size and strength will rule the day.  By looking at the techniques as relative postural alignment you can also moderate your response to your opponent and destroy the attacker with a knife but merely realign your drunk brother-in-law whose acting like an ***.  In medicine it would be inappropriate to go all KENPO on an elderly demented agitated patient (or a young psych patient for that matter) but I still use my kenpo to realign them posturally while trying to use words and body language to de-escalate the situation.

Respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 28, 2006)

Kenpodoc said:


> your drunk brother-in-law whose acting like an ***
> 
> Jeff


 
You have one of those too!   Great training partner!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 28, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> You have one of those too!  Great training partner!


 
LOL! How about just drunk brother? Does that count?!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 28, 2006)

bujuts said:


> I fully agree. Perhaps it came across wrong, I'm not sure. But nothing in what I wrote was meant to go "defensive" once the mierda was on the ventilador.
> 
> Regardless, I'm certain we're on the same page. Invade the space.
> 
> ...


Voice inflections are tough on the web. I was agreeing with your position; however it would be hard to ask a 98lb female to invade the space of a 250LB male; so, I qualified.
Sean


----------



## marlon (Sep 29, 2006)

This sounds like great kempo!!  I have found that in teaching this is one of the hardest things to bring out in people.  They tend not to like to invade space adn therefore mis align thier own body to compensate.  In the end we get through to them.  

Respectfully,
Marlon



Kenpodoc said:


> I may not have been clear. I wasn't referring to being blasted on the line. I find that good Kenpoists take control but not necessarily in a pain mediated way. Because it is not merely dependent on youth, strength and size, Kenpo continues to work as we age and get sneakier. I still believe that the underlying principle is to cause bad postural alignment in your opponent while maintaining dynamic stability in yourself. Bujuts is correct that we invade the space but unless you do something to give yourself superior stability, size and strength will rule the day. By looking at the techniques as relative postural alignment you can also moderate your response to your opponent and destroy the attacker with a knife but merely realign your drunk brother-in-law whose acting like an ***. In medicine it would be inappropriate to go all KENPO on an elderly demented agitated patient (or a young psych patient for that matter) but I still use my kenpo to realign them posturally while trying to use words and body language to de-escalate the situation.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 29, 2006)

marlon said:


> This sounds like great kempo!!  I have found that in teaching this is one of the hardest things to bring out in people.  They tend not to like to invade space adn therefore mis align thier own body to compensate.  In the end we get through to them.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


Thanks


----------



## Warrior-Scholar (Sep 29, 2006)

Kenpodoc said:


> By looking at the techniques as relative postural alignment you can also moderate your response to your opponent and destroy the attacker with a knife but merely realign your drunk brother-in-law whose acting like an ***.  In medicine it would be inappropriate to go all KENPO on an elderly demented agitated patient (or a young psych patient for that matter) but I still use my kenpo to realign them posturally while trying to use words and body language to de-escalate the situation.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Jeff


On that note, I like to teach youngsters the 1st Brown extension to Scraping Hooves without the kicks.  The footwork looks cool to the kids and they want to learn it immediately (especially since one of the assistant instructors usually ends up on his butt).  Point: attain a superior position through imbalance of opponent without ruining his knees.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 29, 2006)

But I love knee checks/disruptions/crushing teh bejeezus outta 'em.


----------

